# Convert Kindle 'My Clippings.txt' to Word, Excel, Pdf



## akindleuser (May 4, 2011)

Great website for converting you Kindle clippings file to a more readable format at http://www.clippingsconverter.com. You can export to Word, Excel and Pdf with many filtering and sorting options.


----------

